# Best Virtual Trading site?



## Azzachazza (12 April 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Just wondering what the best site was to practice, with virtual trading? I know Options house offers it, but they ask for US residential details and contact numbers  

There must be a place where a local newbie like myself can practice, without actual money...

Thanks guys


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (12 April 2010)

Few more details might be helpful, practice what exactly? 

You can download NinjaTrader(www.ninjatrader.com), its free, you just need a live feed into it, or if you want something more basic you could try something like www.chartgame.com

Alot of places have demo accounts you can open for a certain period too.


----------



## Azzachazza (13 April 2010)

Hi Sam, 

Thanks for that. Ill check those out for sure. Sorry didnt make myself clear, was after a site specifically for options trading practice. Im at the stage where i think i have enough knowledge to have a go without real money...

Regards

Aaron


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (13 April 2010)

Azzachazza said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Thanks for that. Ill check those out for sure. Sorry didnt make myself clear, was after a site specifically for options trading practice. Im at the stage where i think i have enough knowledge to have a go without real money...
> 
> ...




Ah Options, someone else might be able to help with that, I don't really know much about options, especially sim trading them, those choices I gave you might not be of much help in that case. 

Good luck.


----------



## Azzachazza (13 April 2010)

Hi Sam,

I had a look at the charts one, and it does seem useful. I think knowing the charts will help with decision making in options too. Its a daunting experience starting off in trading  Anyway thanks for your help.

All the best,

Aaron


----------



## nomore4s (13 April 2010)

Azzachazza said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> I had a look at the charts one, and it does seem useful. I think knowing the charts will help with decision making in options too. Its a daunting experience starting off in trading  Anyway thanks for your help.
> 
> ...




Options is probably not the best place to start either imo, better off learning about the markets first as options can be quite complicated but one of the options traders might be able to clarify that, as it may just be me who isn't smart enough to grasp options, lol


----------



## skinner36 (7 May 2010)

I came across this site today. I haven't looked at it in detail yet but it might do what you need

http://www.prorealtime.com/en/


----------



## Ardyne (7 May 2010)

investopedia has a game but its u.s stocks. Has options also.


----------

